# Cleaning Fuel Injectors and Throttle Bodies



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, run, run away fast to a different dealership for service. This one's trying to make extra money off you.

I would go with the service guide that came with the car. Your car will tell you when it needs a fuel system cleaning by running lousy after a tank of bad gas or throwing a check engine light with a code that tells you it needs a cleaning. If you really want to do this, other GMs I have had had only needed this every 60K.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Smells like bs to me.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Now this is interesting we have no Fuel Filter connected to the gas line. If so this has to be the first car I have ever owned from GM without one.:question:


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

the fuel filter is part of the whole fuel pump assembly on this, and many other cars these days. It's supposed to be basically a permanent fuel filter. You replace it when the fuel pump goes out. As far as injector cleaning at a dealership goes, all they do is run some fuel injector cleaner through them, which does a lot of nothing. The best way to do it is with the proper tool-FIT470B FUEL INJECTOR CANISTER CLEANER | Matco Tools
Yes it's expensive, but if you can find a local shop that does it using something similar to this, do it. The way dealerships do it does virtually nothing. and as far as throttle body service goes, all they do is remove the throttle body, spray it with with throttle plate cleaner, dry it off, and put it back, something you could do yourself in less than an hour depending on your general mechanical knowledge. So I tend to steer clear of stealerships. I'm actually planning on getting one of those fuel injector cleaners from snap on while im still in school and have a discount. So if there's anyone in the Houston area who needs a legit EFI flush, I might be able to help .


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Complete load of BS. 

Throttle bodies rarely need cleaning, and it's something you could do yourself in very little time if need be. 

As for injectors, our fuels are full of detergents that help keep things clean. Occasionally dump a can of seafoam/injector cleaner in the fuel if you're really concerned about it (which you shouldn't be).


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Like everybody else said. Run far away from that service center. I would not worry about it if you are using good fuel, especially Top Tier. Chevron with Techron, Shell, Texaco with Techron, etc., fuels probably do all the cleaning that is needed. If been using questionable gas, dump some Chevron Techron Concentrate Plus Fuel cleaner in it. That is what GM's fuel cleaner is.

Some threads talking about fuel and cleaners:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...orum/5109-if-you-do-not-use-top-tier-gas.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/5665-what-gas-should-i-run.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...n-forum/5766-i-feel-like-i-killed-my-car.html


----------



## lp1624 (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the info - much appreciated! 
I will stick to the Gm Schedule


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I understand cleaning the injectors every so many miles but ive gone over 100k miles without touching throttle bodies and they were still pretty clean. And i was always taught that fuel system cleanings are only necessary after replacing the filter. Because as it gets old it doesn't do its job as well. But if your filter still has a lot of life left then its unnecessary

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

What zr1000a1 (and everyone else) said. Run screaming from this service center, and throw some Techron cleaner in every once in a while if it makes you feel better.


----------



## strolsc (Apr 14, 2012)

I would NEVER listen to any maintenance suggestions made by those quick lube crooks. They make a good portion of their profits by preforming unnneeded work. Refer to the service manual.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Most all reputable mechanics would say @ 60 - 80000 miles surely not 15000 miles! Most people never have it done. They are definitely trying to drum up work by hoping you are stupid enough to listen to them! As someone else said run the other way!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

a can of throttle body cleaner cost a few bucks, and should not need done more than once or twice during the life of the car

dumping some quality fuel system cleaner in the gas tank every 5k-10k miles is not a bad idea 

fueling up with gas from a good station like shell or bp that adds good detergents to their gasoline that helps keep your engine clean.

since we have a turbo i would run higher octane gas, turbo cars like it and i hear that can help keep the fuel system clean as well ( fact or myth on that one i don't know) 

these things should be all you need to do to keep you fuel system clean, ..


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That dealer is fishing for business. I'd run away fast!

I run a bottle of fuel system cleaner through the car every oil change. It's about $5, and I know the job is done correctly since I dumped it into the gas tank!

The best fuel system cleaners (at least right now) are Chevron Techron Concentrate, Gumout Regane, Redline SI-1, and Amsoil PI.


----------



## soup070 (Jan 21, 2012)

The dealership just tried selling me this for $156, I told him I could do it for a lot less. I've done this once before then he tried arguing with me that's its not the same. I don't know but I think you can rent the pressure canister from a auto shop (auto zone, etc) and buy the fluids to do this with. It's more time consuming but not too difficult - pull pump fuse, disconnect fuel rail, start car run till stall, hook up pressure cleaner, pressurize pump, run system till done, reconnect lines & fuse. 

The service tech told me the throttle body was exceptionally dirty saying it's bc of crappy gas. Yah they were trying to con me because I had it in there (72K) to replace the PCV valve that failed. And when that fails is blows oil back into the throttle body up to the filter(noticed carbon deposits on paper air filter before I took it in). Well I learned my lesson bc last time I took it in I told them to add a set of windshield wipers, only to get the bill w/ a $7 charge for wiper installed.


----------



## gz9gjg (Sep 18, 2014)

My dealer sold me the same service for my '98 SAAB 900 turbo when it had an acceleration problem. I found putting a bottle of fuel injector cleaner into the last tank of gas just before oil changes every 5000 miles, had the same effect.

Good luck . . .


----------

